# Big Bear vrs/ Rancher Four-wheelers



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Fixi'n to get me a new bike for hunting and setting out training equipment.
Has anyone heard anything about these two bikes, good or bad?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have one, but from what I understand from friends who ride for recreation, Hondas are the way to go.

Anthony


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

*Big Bear vs Rancher*

Have the Honda Rancher ES. No complaints whatsoever, fine machine.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have a 01 Honda Rubicon it's been wonderful. It's never let me down. My only thing I would complain about is that it is full time 4wd and most of the time I only need 2wd. It makes the steering more difficult and you can't do a cool power slide :lol: .

It probably doesn't matter which you choose both are fine machines. The Hondas have a rep for a work horse and the Yamaha is a little more comfortable.


Remember this isn't worth the price of a cup of coffee. :microwave:


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

lets see
In our training group we run 2 Hondas, 2 Kawasaki, 2 Polaris, and 1 Yamaha. The Hondas are by far the best and tightest machines made. Really commerical grade, built to work. Everything else seems like a rattle trap compared to the Hondas


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Take a look at the Kawasaki's I own one. I also work for an ATV dealer and we see very very little problems! Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't forget Honda's reliability and greater resale value.
I owned a Rancher and loved it. Now have a Honda Rubicon and it's great.


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Don't know anything about the Big Bear, have the Rancher ES Great Bike.
Before the Rancher, had a polaris, no comparison whatsover to the honda.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Ill throw my two cents in. We run nothing but Yamahas, the Kodiaks and Grizzlys. Everyone on my deer lease runs Yamaha and Honda. I have NOTHING bad to say about Honda. The main thing I would recommend from my experience around ATV's is size and options. As far as options, the number one complaint I hear about is like what was mentioned before, if it will change from 4-wheel-drive to 2-wheel-drive. Also, the diff lockers. If you do any off-roading, the diff-lockers are priceless. I dont think you can go wrong with either Yamaha or Honda. I think every manufacture has there good and bad points but Honda has definitly proven itself in the ATV market, and I believe Yamaha has to. Any specific questions, feel free to PM me, I am on mine or someones ATV everyday and feel pretty confident in helping you. If you did already buy one, what was it and how do you like it?


----------

